# Emergency -- help?!



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a very, very sick mouse. I believe it's a URI that very quickly got out of control. I think she can hardly breathe at all, it's awful. Honestly, I think she needs to be put out of her misery. I have lung problems myself and can't imagine how bad it must be for her. It's passed midnight and I had some wine with dinner and can't drive myself to the vet. At at least $100 just to see her and put her down, I can't afford the $60+ on the cab to get her there as I have babies on the way as well. I don't know what to do


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

PM'd culling advice


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

We had a snake that had a respiratory infection and after paying a fortune for antibiotics and the vets consultation fees, he died, causing me to be very irritated at how much he cost us along with vet fees, all for nothing. But as they say, live stock is dead stock. Everything has its end at some point. In my eyes now I would personally cull. It's quick, painless and ends the suffering.
I had a little mouse called dolly who wasn't doing too well from day one, my partner told me to wait and see how she was the next day and she was dead in the morning when I went through to check her. If I had thought about it back then I would have culled to prevent her from suffering but you just never know if they will bounce back or not.


----------

